

WSJ: "Several Earthquakes are Bigger Threat to San Francisco Bay Area" - tqn
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304422704579571972490977390?mod=WSJ_hp_EditorsPicks&mg=reno64-wsj
&quot;Multiple Major Temblors, Not a Single Huge One, Pose a Bigger Risk, Study Says&quot;
======
luch
As a non-native English speaker, the title bothers me : "Bigger" introduce a
notion of comparison, so where is the "than" in the sentence ? Is it valid in
terms of syntax?

The subtitle is no less puzzling : "Multiple Major Temblors, Not a Single Huge
One, Pose a Bigger Risk, Study Says". This sentence seems wrong on so many
levels (punctuation, syntax, subordinates' order, etc.).

